

Sketchy Notebook - vpj
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/timtwo/sketchynotebook

======
delluminatus
The whole "template" idea is interesting, but doesn't strike me as a great
selling point for the notebook. Anyone can just print out some templates if
they need them, and moving it page to page seems inconvenient.

OTOH, the notebook's binding sounds great. Lies flat and pages can be torn off
cleanly? Sign me up. Anyone know of a notebook available today with a similar
binding?

------
boobsbr
I'd just use graph paper, cheaper and easily available.

